# Silver Backed Tape on Motorhome Roof Joints



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

When up on the roof today, clearing the snow, I discovered that the silver top (of what appears to be some sort of sealing tape), is peeling away.

This tape is across the side and top joints.

What is this tape and where do I get some to replace it?

Is the silver backing doing anything apart from reflecting heat?

I am totally ignorant of this as you can see.


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Flashband?*

Hi,
Sorry to say it looks like "flashband" to me - not the sort of material used on motorhomes - hope I am wrong

Good Luck

Ray


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Got to say I'd agree with Ray on both counts! flashband and not what I would like to find on my roof joints.
If it does turn out to be flashband, if mine I would thoroughly clean it off and the carefully apply a heavy sealant strip of Sikkaflex using masking tape to create a "channel" for it, ideally it would want to between the joint but that would be well nigh impossible to achieve.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Flashband?*



airstream said:


> Hi,
> Sorry to say it looks like "flashband" to me - not the sort of material used on motorhomes - hope I am wrong
> 
> Good Luck
> ...


Ditto, it's mainly tar I think, and the silver is only there to allow it to be rolled up and then as a surface to aid spreading it out.

If I found it on my van roof I think I'd be very worried, unless it was put there by some previous owner who'd had roof problems on another van and pre-empted it on yours, either way it need proper investigation, if it's not leaking at the moment leave well alone until the weather improves.


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

maybe some one previous has put it on mistakenly thinking it gives extra protection to the sealed joints,

John


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

I echo what others have said. It should not be there - certainly wasn't put on by N+B or an authorised dealer. These joints can leak with age and the covering strip has to be removed, cleaned and replaced with new sealant. I have been advised by Peter Hambilton that Hymers often need doing after about 10 years.

The question is whether it was put on your Flair as a preventative measure or to cure an existing problem. How long since you bought it and from whom? If a dealer, and you have bought it recently, I'd be back there like a shot to demand either a complete refund or a N+B approved fix.

If that is not an option, then providing it is not leaking now, wait for good weather as Kev says before even thinking about removing it. Unless you plan to tackle the job of replacement yourself, it is not going to be cheap to do the whole thing properly. A possible alternative to a complete removal and refit is to run a bead of decent sealant (Sikaflex) across the joints (as mentioned by previous posters).


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies.

The previous owner confirmed it was on their when he bought it from a German dealer 6 years ago.

Neither of us have had any water ingress issues so wonder why they put it on there in the first place.

At N&B factory in 4 weeks, will add it to the list of things to look at.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

It's like flashband - but I suspect it isn't. It feels more flexible that flashbanding and it's thiscker too.

N&B do use it where the fibreglass front section meets the rear aluminium section and I suspect it's meant to remain elastic to compensate for expansion and contraction during temperature variations. So it's meant to be there, not a "bodge job". After a few years the silver foil starts to flake but I don't think this is detrimental.

Looking at your photos I don't think you need to do anything - unless you're getting any leaks. The tape on my Arto had a similar appearance but was quite sound under the silver foil coating. If you want to replace it I suggest you contact Travelworld or N&B direct who I'm sure could supply you with some.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

gaspode said:


> N&B do use it where the fibreglass front section meets the rear aluminium section and I suspect it's meant to remain elastic to compensate for expansion and contraction during temperature variations. So it's meant to be there, not a "bodge job".


I stand humbled before your greater knowledge Gaspode. To me it looked so unlike anything a manufacturer would fit. That will teach me the danger of assuming that another member of the Hymer group might use a similar approach to sealing joints.


----------

